# The creative power of Canon's speedlits.



## Nikolay (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

I just did a photo session a week ago and would like to share the images with you. The interesting thing here is that for this shots I used only Canon speedlits. Oh the link bellow you can find some behind the scene video and also diagram of the lighting setup for whoever is interested in this aspect.
Blog post:
Photography blog. | London professional photographer Nikolay Mirchev.
1Photograph.
2Photograph.
3Photograph.

Also I'll be starting a very cool strobe/flashes photography workshop in London very soon so if you are interested please keep an eye on my blog  

Thanks.
Nik.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you - very interesting.  Love the way you explain the thought process behind the image - it makes a lot of sense when following your narrative.  The images themselves are very evocative.  And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tee (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice blog.  I've been to the Doodle Bar and it was way cool.  Good organic food, too.


----------



## Nikolay (Apr 9, 2013)

Guys thanks for the kind responses, I really appreciate them. 
@Tee yes it is quite cool place to spend some time 
@pgriz I'm glad that you find my blog helpful and I'm really delighted that you didn't struggle with my narrative as the English is not my first language I always worried that my explanation in writing may not be explicit enough.

Thanks.
Nik.


----------

